# Get Back Our Avatars!



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

My fellow HobbyTalkers,

I have sent a message to the HobbyTalk "Contact Us" link I posted on the Modeling Forum. It's concise and polite, hopefully it gets the point across. I suggest that anybody who's unhappy with having lost their avatar send something similar - in fact, I don't care if this message just gets copied and emailed with the sender's signature:

To Whom It May Concern,

Over the past week the avatars of the HobbyTalk members on all the forums have ceased to function. I am writing to request that the problem be corrected on your end, or for information about any solution to the problem that the HT members can apply to their own accounts. Thank you for your attention.

Sincerely,

Mark McGovern

Let's see if this gets a rise out of the current HobbyTalk owners.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

There's been a new development. Check out the "Dear HobbyTalk Community Member" thread at the top of the main page of this forum.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Philip, username "vs-Admin", was listening to us over on the Modeling Forum and got his people to solve the problems we've all been having. Finally, we have an administrator who actually administrates! :thumbsup:


----------

